# Sanyo TV No Response from Remote aside from Power button



## jezuwa (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi there! I'm new here and I want to ask some questions.
I have a Sanyo LCD-42K40-HD(K) TV and I lost my remote and it was child-locked. I bought a universal remote and inputted the correct code for the TV.
The power button works fine since it started up the TV from standby mode although that's all. It doesn't respond to volume, channel, and menu buttons. I've tested the universal remote in various TVs and it worked just fine including the said buttons.

Has anyone run into this? Do you know what I can do to fix this?

Thanks for the help!


----------

